# [geloest] neuer xorg-server 1.5.3, KDE kommt nicht mehr hoch

## strangerthandreams

Hi Leute.

Ich bin im Moment ratlos und hab kein Plan mehr von der Materie.   :Mad:  Ich habe gestern meinen xorg-server auf 1.5.3 geupdatet, da er nicht mehr als instabil gekennzeichnet war. Leider kommt mein KDE 3.5.9 aber nicht mehr hoch. Ich habe mich extra an den Upgrade Guide von Gentoo für den Xorg-Server gehalten und auch mit INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" übersetzt.

Die Treiber habe ich bereits alle neu gebaut und auch alle relevanten KDE-Pakete. Ich bekomme leider nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit Mauszeiger. Ein oder zweimal wurde auch schon der KDE-Startsound abgespielt, aber sonst tut sich nichts. Weil ich dachte es liegt vielleicht mit dem fglrx-Treiber zusammen, habe ich nach erfolglosem Reparieren den radeonhd genommen.

Als Fehlermeldung bekomm ich beim "startx":

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for (hdaps)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

<< Soll ich den Kernel nochmal neu bauen ohne hdaps? >>

xset bad font path element (#23), possible causes are: (ich schreib das mal eben in Deutsch, da ich das auf meinem Laptop abtippen muss)

...Verzeichnis fehlt

...fonts.dir fehlt

...incorect font server address or syntax

<< Hier habe ich überhaupt keinen Plan ob es deswegen nicht startet oder was das überhaupt ist. >>

dann gehts weiter mit:

startkde: starting up

DCOP aborting call from "anonymous...." to 'kded'

kded ERROR: Communication problem with kded

So und dann ist Schluss mit dem X-Server und ich lande auf der bash.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

----------

## Qubit

Hi,

PostMessage von: xf86-input-evdev

```

elog "If your XKB (keyboard settings) stopped working,"

elog "you may uninstall this driver or move your XKB configuration."

elog "Download an example from http://dev.gentoo.org/~compnerd/temp/hal-config-examples/"

elog "(these will be installed with sys-apps/hal soon),"

elog "and drop it into /etc/hal/fdi/policy/"

```

Entweder du deaktivierst evdev:

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard joystick mouse"

oder du legst die Datei:

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

mit dem folgenden Inhalt an: (Die entsprechenden Sectionen (Maus/Keyboard) in der xorg.xonf auskommentieren, da dies hal übernimmt)

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>                                    

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- FIXME: Support tablets too. -->

    <!-- Touchpads -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <!-- Synaptic devices -->

      <match key="input.product" string="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">on</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <!-- Mice -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <!-- Set driver to "evdev" if on Linux, otherwise use "mouse" -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <!-- Logitech devices -->

      <match key="@input.originating_device:usb.vendor_id" int="0x46d">

        <!-- MX Revolution (and others) -->

        <match key="@input.originating_device:usb.product_id" int_outof="0xc50e;0xc518;0xc51a">

          <!-- Fix tilt wheel directions -->

          <merge key="input.x11_options.RelHWHEELOptions" type="string">invert</merge>

        </match>

      </match>

    </match>

    <!-- Keyboards (and everything else with buttons) -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- Set driver to "evdev" if on Linux, otherwise use "keyboard" -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">pc105</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <!-- Choose layout -->

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">de</merge>

      <!-- Deprecated names for options (but needed in Hardy?) -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="copy_property">input.x11_options.XkbModel</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="copy_property">input.x11_options.XkbLayout</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Gruß Daniel

----------

## strangerthandreams

Hey,

mein Deutsch oben im Thread war ja furchtbar. Entschuldigung dafür. Ich bin im Moment nur etwas am Verzweifeln. Die fdi-Datei habe ich dorthin verschoben wo Du sagtest, aber das Problem besteht weiterhin. Auch ein erneutes Bauen des xorg-servers ohne "evdev" in der make.conf brachte mich nicht weiter. Den Mauszeiger auf dem schwarzen Bildschirm kann ich auch bewegen mit meiner Mouse, aber sonst geht halt nix.

Der X-Server startet, wenn ich ein X -configure und dann X -config xorg.conf.new benutze. Aber mein KDE bekomm ich damit noch lange nicht zum Laufen.

----------

## Qubit

Poste mal deine xorg.conf u. Xorg.0.log

Gruß Daniel

Schau Dir auch mal dieses Posting an:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-753824.html

----------

## strangerthandreams

Bitte beachten, bin gerade mal zum Testen auf den Vesa-Grafiktreiber umgeschwenkt. Hab natürlich mit eselect den auch ausgewählt.

Ok hier meine Files:

xorg.conf (selbst erstellt, funktionierte super mit <xorg-server-1.5.3) - für Version 1.5.3 vieles mit '#' rausgenommen

```
# -------------------------------------------------------------

# InputDevices

# -------------------------------------------------------------

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen1" 0 0

#   InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

#   InputDevice    "Z61mKeyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

#   InputDevice    "Logitech LaserG5" "SendCoreEvents"

#   InputDevice    "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "ddc"

   Load  "int10"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "freetype"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "vbe"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Touchpad"

#   Driver      "synaptics"

#   Option       "Name" "Synaptics Touchpad"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/TouchPad"

#   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

#   Option       "SHMConfig" "on"

#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Trackpoint"

#   Driver      "mouse"

#   Option       "Name" "IBM Trackpoint"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/TrackPoint"

#   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Logitech LaserG5"

#   Driver      "evdev"

#   Option      "Name" "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

#   Option       "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "7 6"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/LaserG5"

#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Z61mKeyboard"

#   Driver      "kbd"

#   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

#   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

#   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

#   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Z61mDisplay"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 31.5

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Z61mDisplay"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   #VideoRam    131072

   Identifier  "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400"

#   Driver      "fglrx"

   Driver       "vesa"

#   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

#   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

#   Option       "TexturedVideo" "on"

#   Option       "UseFastTLS" "1"

#   Option       "TexturedVideoSync" "on"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400"

   Monitor    "Z61mDisplay"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1680x1050"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1680x1050"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1680x1050"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#   Mode         0666

#EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #3 SMP Tue Apr 7 11:51:03 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 08 April 2009  12:29:07PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr  8 12:46:18 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Z61mDisplay"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x9a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/0, 0xee000000/0, I/O @ 0x00002000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.2.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) VESA(0): initializing int10

(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.12

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: M54CSP

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(**) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer: IBM  Model: 2887  Serial#: 0

(II) VESA(0): Year: 2005  Week: 0

(II) VESA(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) VESA(0): Digital Display Input

(II) VESA(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) VESA(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) VESA(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) VESA(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) VESA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) VESA(0): redX: 0.596 redY: 0.347   greenX: 0.335 greenY: 0.543

(II) VESA(0): blueX: 0.158 blueY: 0.143   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) VESA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) VESA(0): clock: 122.0 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) VESA(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1712  h_sync_end 1776 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0

(II) VESA(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1051  v_sync_end 1054 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) VESA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) VESA(0): clock: 101.7 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) VESA(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1712  h_sync_end 1776 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0

(II) VESA(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1051  v_sync_end 1054 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(WW) VESA(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) VESA(0):  LP154W02-TL06

(II) VESA(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) VESA(0):    00ffffffffffff00244d872800000000

(II) VESA(0):    000f0103802115780abca59858558b28

(II) VESA(0):    24505400000001010101010101010101

(II) VESA(0):    010101010101a82f90e0601a10402040

(II) VESA(0):    13004bcf10000019b72790e0601a1040

(II) VESA(0):    204013004bcf100000190000000f00b3

(II) VESA(0):    0a32b30a28140100320c0000000000fe

(II) VESA(0):    004c503135345730322d544c3036007f

(II) VESA(0): EDID vendor "IBM", prod id 10375

(II) VESA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  122.00  1680 1712 1776 1904  1050 1051 1054 1066 -hsync -vsync (64.1 kHz)

(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  101.67  1680 1712 1776 1904  1050 1051 1054 1066 -hsync -vsync (53.4 kHz)

(II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):

Mode: 100 (640x400)

   ModeAttributes: 0xbb

   WinAAttributes: 0x7

   WinBAttributes: 0x0

   WinGranularity: 64

[ab hier gekürzt] ...
```

Hängt das überhaupt am X-Server? Er scheint ja zu arbeiten, nur macht 3 Sekunden später DCOP mit kded dicke Backen mit

```
DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-3892' to 'kded'

kded ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.

Startkde: Shutting down.

```

----------

## Qubit

Kannst Du mal einen neuen User anlegen u. mit diesem KDE starten?

Gruß Daniel

----------

## SvenFischer

Startet denn ein Server auch ohne freetype?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype
> 
> (II) UnloadModule: "freetype"
> ...

 

So ganz nebenbei kann ich es mir einfach nicht verkneifen: Der Titel mit dem hochbekommen ist originell   :Embarassed: 

Was hat es eigentlich mit dem hdaps auf sich, den Fehler hab ich auch im neuen xorg?

----------

## Max Steel

[OT]

So nebenbei würde ich dir raten auf KDE 3.5.10 upzudaten.

Ist sehr stable hier im Einsatz.

/etc/portage/package.keywords/kde-3.5 : http://rafb.net/p/Oj3V8J50.html

----------

## strangerthandreams

@Qubit

Den neuen User habe ich mal angelegt. Bei einem "startx" kommt der hässliche twm hoch. Heißt doch also, X-Server rennt oder?

@SvenFischer

Der Titel ist geil wa? So krieg ich gleich Eure Aufmerksamkeit *g*

hdaps ist für diesen Beschleunigungssensor in den neueren Thinkpad Modellen zuständig. Wie heißt das Ding Gyrometer oder so? Jedenfalls kann man damit seine Festplattenköpfe parken bei einem Sturz des Laptops. Ich habe das Teil aber auch schon missbraucht als Joystick und dann Neverball gespielt. Guck dir mal die Videos auf Youtube dazu an. Gib einfach hdaps ein, es gibt genug Beispiele.

Wegen freetype tut sich nichts. Das habe ich auskommentiert, aber kde will nicht.

@Max Steel

Ich denk drüber nach, wenn ich das erste Problem gelöst habe. Danke für die Info.

----------

## Qubit

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> @Qubit
> 
> Den neuen User habe ich mal angelegt. Bei einem "startx" kommt der hässliche twm hoch. Heißt doch also, X-Server rennt oder?
> 
> 

 

Sieht so aus...

Starte doch mal den xdm/$DISPLAYMANAGER und wähle mit dem neuen User KDE aus.

Falls das funktioniert, liegt das Problem an der KDE-Umgebung deines default-users.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ok gemacht. Funktioniert aber auch nicht. Es kommen 2 Fehlermeldungen mit Speicherzugriffsfehler. Das ist aber sehr komisch, denn gestern habe ich vorher auch noch den neuen gcc 4.3.2-r3 eingespielt.

Das heißt jetzt für mich entweder:

1) Ich habe vergessen einige Bibliotheken neu zu bauen. Ich habe meiner Meinung nach alle wichtigen KDE-Pakete und alle Pakete mit 'Qt|qt' im Namen neu übersetzt.

oder

2) Meine CFLAGS sind Mist. Aber viel eingestellt habe ich da auch nicht. (-march=prescott -pipe -O2 -mno-tls-direct-seq-refs -fomit-frame-pointer)

oder

3) Der GCC baut keine zuverlässigen Binaries.

Irgendwelche Ideen? Hat jemand eine Liste welche Pakete neu bauen muss bei einem GCC-Update? Ich könnte zwar auch das ganze System neu bauen, aber das dauert ja dann 15-20Stunden  :Sad: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

>  Meine CFLAGS sind Mist. Aber viel eingestellt habe ich da auch nicht. (-march=prescott -pipe -O2 -mno-tls-direct-seq -refs -fomit-frame-pointer) 

 

heisst das "seq" oder "seg"?

----------

## Max Steel

laut Manpage heißt das: -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ihr habt recht. Es muss richtig heissen "-mno-tls-direct-seg-refs". Ich habe mich lediglich hier im Forum verschrieben   :Embarassed:  . Seltsam ist nur, dass dieser Speicherzugriffsfehler nur auftritt wenn ich kde mit dem neu angelegten User starten mo:chte. Bei allen anderen kommt nur

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) PreInit returned NULL for (hdaps)
> 
> (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed
> ...

 

EDIT: Ich habe jetzt extra fu:r dieses Problem alle Pakete mit qt und kde im Namen runtergeschmissen und neu kompiliert. Das Problem besteht aber weiterhin.

EDIT2: Habe testweise mal xfce installiert. Er startet auch nicht mit richtig mit der Begruendung "abnormal termination". Das laesst doch eher auf einen Bug im xorg hindeuten. Zumal das auch so unter der Fehlermeldung steht. Ich downgrade meinen X-Server gerade und naja mal sehen (schoen geschrieben mit >links< eben hehe).

----------

## strangerthandreams

Also Leute - ich habs. Nachdem ich die Faxen jetzt dicke hatte, habe ich mit emerge -e system mein System teilweise neu gebaut. Siehe da, es geht wieder. Ich nehm alles zurueck wegen irgendwelcher Verdaechtigungen. Abgesehen vom englischen Tastaturlayout geht alles. Aber da habe ich doch erst gestern hier irgendwas gelesen - werde ich also gleich korrigiert haben. Also dann, frohe Ostern.

----------

